# Swift Bolero E712FB 2012 - Creaking Floor



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Well that's what I get for adding our new van to the thread that was recently running on "Fault Free Vans".

Our van has a raised lounge floor that on our first trip away creaks and groans every time one of us walks on it.

As much as I could do with losing a stone or two, the floor should tolerate my weight without all the noise, but Mrs Blizz weighs in at under 10 stone and little Blizz only rachets up 6 stone; and they both are enough to individually cause this intolerable noise. This is something that is really going to spoil our otherwise excellent experience of the van.

I posted an enquiry on Swift's "Talk" forum and could not get a response from them, which is unusual as I've always found them quite forthcoming.

I got a couple of responses from forum members, one of whom suggested cutting a hole in the floor and checking the supports, however I will not be voiding any warranty by doing something so drastic to a brand new van !!

An email direct to Swift's Customer Service people over a week ago has also failed to elicit a response and the van is going back to my dealer tomorrow for investigation. 

I don't know how many of the new Bolero range models have such a raised floor in the front lounge area, but have any of you with this layout experienced anything similar and was it bad enough to be investigated ?

Thanks.


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

have you checked its not the surround to the inspection cover over the fresh water tank. It should have soft rubber to bed down on itself. good luck


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Mike, but there is no cover in this section of floor. The water tank access hatch is between the rear beds.

Ken.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

**UPDATE**

The van is in at my dealer at the moment, having just had a 'winter pack' fitted and I'm waiting for the rain to stop, so I can get my bike out and go and collect it this morning.

My dealer had a look at the floor and agree that it is excessively noisy and have raised a warranty claim with Swift.

They reckon it's just a matter of beefing up the floor supports.


Is this not something that should be done properly in the build stage ?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Had a similar problem with the bathroom area. Also a raised section of floor. Well within the warranty period so reported to Swift by dealers who then carried out the repair. Took 2 days, and has been no problem since (about 2 years). Hope yours is as successful.

Gary


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Blizzard

I had one new in 2009 same module, lasted me all of six months i can only describe it as a shed on wheels a very expensive one but it did look the part.The more we drove it the more things just fell off and if you hit a pothole with any of the back wheels it felt like the back end was about to drop off, so please keep pressing your dealer/Swift too get all problem sorted before your warranty ends.

I to phone swift and email them and to be quite honest they didn't give a flying fig.

Hope you get it sorted

Regards
Ray


----------

